# Installing a one piece shower... plumbing issues



## singforsupper (May 31, 2005)

*another idea*



singforsupper said:


> I want to install a one piece fiberglass shower stall/tub in a tight space 5 feet wide opening. I will not have access to the plumbing in the void behind the shower head and fawcet because a large iron stack vent runs right in the way of where I would access the plumbing.
> 
> 1. My thoughts are to use steel mesh encased flexible hose from beneath the floor (accessible in the basement) to the fawcet and the shower hear.
> 
> ...



The wall behind the void is a partition between my kitchen and the bathroom. One other option I have (though not a fun one) would be to cut out the wall behind the kitchen cabinetry that is opposite the shower void and put some sort of removable access panel hidden in the back of the cabinetry. The upper wall cabinet could hide an access panel for the shower head and the cabinet base could hide an access panel for the fawcet and drain. I guess i would loosly put some thin plywood over the open wall (inside the cabinet) and reinstall the shelving so that it could be lifted out (it's hand made cabinetry and would require knocking out the shelving, removing nails and dropping it back in.

Does that sound feasible?


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

You might want to look into PEX flexible plastic piping, and yes, there are shower faucets that can be installed from the shower side. They have large estucheon plates that cover the hole necessary for the shower-side installation.
Go to a plumbing supply store to look for them.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------

